# Pax makes you watch them tip!



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

My god! Took a tipsy pax home. He was talkative as hell! Nice guy, asked for a 7/11 detour to get beer on the way home. Said he would tip big in app. I laughed and said sure, ok. Totally thinking 50-50 chance I’d get a tip or not. Was a longish trip so wasn’t even thinking of a tip. Just as I drop him off, he says end the ride and let me tip .. he straight made me watch him give me a $10 for a $10 ride! What a guy!


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> My god! Took a tipsy pax home. He was talkative as hell! Nice guy, asked for a 7/11 detour to get beer on the way home. Said he would tip big in app. I laughed and said sure, ok. Totally thinking 50-50 chance I'd get a tip or not. Was a longish trip so wasn't even thinking of a tip. Just as I drop him off, he says end the ride and let me tip .. he straight made me watch him give me a $10 for a $10 ride! What a guy!


I have had a few people now (not tipsy) have me watch them tip but for another reason , they wanted me to see the amount paranoid that Uber is taking some of the tip amount . (which has never been the case all tips were the correct amount)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Don't you wish every rider would make you watch them tip...


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Don't you wish every rider would make you watch them tip...


Yes, next person who says "I'll tip" or "I'll take care of you" I'm pulling over right then and there to watch them tip me in the app before driving any further. I know you can tip during your trip...and pretty sure you can even get badges and compliments! Sometimes those are worth more than tips

Girl the other night got mad I was driving 5 above speed limit. (South FL there is no speed limit) Said "if you drive faster I swear we'll take care of you". Her bf, or guy who bought her for the night, was paying for the ride. Meanwhile I had just hopped into the express lanes on the highway ($2 toll that isn't reimbursed) and avoided at least 30 minutes of additional traffic. I speed up a little and of course I thought I would get something, $1, $5, a BJ....nope $0, nada...in hindsight I probably sped up just to get the dumb **** out of my car


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

My favorite is the ****** who is with a hot chick and goes to tip at the end trying to Impress her ,whips out a hundo and says you have change for a hundred ??? of course you're not carrying cash like that and then he says ohh ok I'll get you through the app O>o if you're not going to tip just don't tip why be a ******nozzle


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've had a few people do this drunk and sober. Sometimes on a stacked ping and they're fumbling around, trying to figure out how to do it, closing the app on accident or trip's not showing up yet, and I'm thinking to myself I'm going to lose my stacked ping cause this guy/gal is going to take 10 minutes trying to figure out how to leave me $2.00


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Nobo said:


> My favorite is the @@@@@@ who is with a hot chick and goes to tip at the end trying to Impress her ,whips out a hundo and says you have change for a hundred ??? of course you're not carrying cash like that and then he says ohh ok I'll get you through the app O>o if you're not going to tip just don't tip why be a @@@@@@nozzle :smiles:


Would be hilarious if you say, "I do have change! But I only have 5 $20 bills .." haha turn it around and make the guy eat crow!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Would be hilarious if you say, "I do have change! But I only have 5 $20 bills .." haha turn it around and make the guy eat crow!


My first question is how much do you want back? Guy said $80 like he's a hot shot. I took the bill then drove down to the gas station a block away, hopped out, for a drink and gave him his $80. Thanked him profusely and brought him back home. 3 minutes for 20 bucks, not passing that up.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Nobo said:


> My favorite is the @@@@@@ who is with a hot chick and goes to tip at the end trying to Impress her ,whips out a hundo and says you have change for a hundred ??? of course you're not carrying cash like that and then he says ohh ok I'll get you through the app O>o if you're not going to tip just don't tip why be a @@@@@@nozzle :smiles:


I would have a change for a hundred  Oops, surprise!

But it would be in all 20s, so I guess he'd have to give me a $20 to keep looking cool


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> My god! Took a tipsy pax home. He was talkative as hell! Nice guy, asked for a 7/11 detour to get beer on the way home. Said he would tip big in app. I laughed and said sure, ok. Totally thinking 50-50 chance I'd get a tip or not. Was a longish trip so wasn't even thinking of a tip. Just as I drop him off, he says end the ride and let me tip .. he straight made me watch him give me a $10 for a $10 ride! What a guy!


When someone says I'll tip you on app promise .. say great you Can doit in trip ,
It'll show on there app rate/tip tell them to go there and watch them . Since there being watched they always choose 5$ . But you'll get 5* and 5$ :wink:


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

If i dont have cash to tip my uber driver i always show them that i did tip.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do this too. My excuse is that I want to make sure it goes thru.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> My god! Took a tipsy pax home. He was talkative as hell! Nice guy, asked for a 7/11 detour to get beer on the way home. Said he would tip big in app. I laughed and said sure, ok. Totally thinking 50-50 chance I'd get a tip or not. Was a longish trip so wasn't even thinking of a tip. Just as I drop him off, he says end the ride and let me tip .. he straight made me watch him give me a $10 for a $10 ride! What a guy!


This has happened to me occasionally...normally from someone who wants me to show them how to tip if their unfamiliar to the app. Some want the satisfaction of you knowing they tipped you. Either way it's always a good trip.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I did this a few times in San Fran over spring break. More because people here said Lyft/Uber were stealing tips. They all came through how I tipped them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I had a guy try to hand me his phone, said "I don't know how to do this, tip what you want." He was between tipsy and hammered. 

Momma raised a good boy. I laughed and showed him how to rate and tip. I suggested $10 or 15 (can't remember which), reasonable for the trip, and that's what I got.


----------



## BlackLuxGL (Jun 11, 2018)

My best tip was a guy who was *****ing because they put a limit on how much you can tip! He was like "this is going to be the best tip you ever had...." And on a 10 minute ride. Maybe I gave him a hand job too?

At coachella I had a $70 fare 10 minutes away to PGA West and the guy just gave me $100. I assumed he didn't want change because it was just that kind of customer.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

BlackLuxGL said:


> My best tip was a guy who was @@@@@ing because they put a limit on how much you can tip! He was like "this is going to be the best tip you ever had...." And on a 10 minute ride. Maybe I gave him a hand job too?
> 
> At coachella I had a $70 fare 10 minutes away to PGA West and the guy just gave me $100. I assumed he didn't want change because it was just that kind of customer.


What are you driving?


----------



## BlackLuxGL (Jun 11, 2018)

Black mercedes GL. The big tip guy was a little drunk, had just signed some kind of entertainment deal so he wanted to share the good fortune and there were a few other reasons.

FYI it looks like the tip limit is $50 or 200% whichever is less
https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-tip-limit-for-drivers-ride-hailing-lyft/
I did get a $150 tip from an actress I drove around on oscar night but that was outside of the app.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

BlackLuxGL said:


> Black mercedes GL.


Nice, would you say that South Florida is saturated with Lux vehicles? I noticed that they closed Lux to new drivers.

I run X and XL with my GMC and there's no LUX up here, Central Atlantic Coast.

Sunfest should be good. I'll do the drop offs but will stay home once folks get all liquored up.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> My god! Took a tipsy pax home. He was talkative as hell! Nice guy, asked for a 7/11 detour to get beer on the way home. Said he would tip big in app. I laughed and said sure, ok. Totally thinking 50-50 chance I'd get a tip or not. Was a longish trip so wasn't even thinking of a tip. Just as I drop him off, he says end the ride and let me tip .. he straight made me watch him give me a $10 for a $10 ride! What a guy!


Honest to goodness, this is how I do business as well.
I came to uberpeople.net before I ever took an Uber myself. Since I need my driver to give me door to door, hand-to-hand service due to a disability, I want them to know damn well that I'm not just going to stiff them. Since I don't cary cash for safety reasons, showing drivers that I tipped in app is the next best thing. Since my phone talks, they get to hear me put the tip amount in before they even see my phone screen.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Honest to goodness, this is how I do business as well.
> I came to uberpeople.net before I ever took an Uber myself. Since I need my driver to give me door to door, hand-to-hand service due to a disability, I want them to know damn well that I'm not just going to stiff them. Since I don't cary cash for safety reasons, showing drivers that I tipped in app is the next best thing. Since my phone talks, they get to hear me put the tip amount in before they even see my phone screen.


As a driver, I appreciate that. I have had the opportunity to assist a couple of people with disabilities, including a blind gentleman named Ray. Best passengers I've ever had.

Forgot that I was actually on a Lyft trip with Ray, we were just two pals coming back from the grocery store. I did make the silly mistake of asking if he'd "seen" any good movies lately, we laughed about that ?


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> As a driver, I appreciate that. I have had the opportunity to assist a couple of people with disabilities, including a blind gentleman named Ray. Best passengers I've ever had.
> 
> Forgot that I was actually on a Lyft trip with Ray, we were just two pals coming back from the grocery store. I did make the silly mistake of asking if he'd "seen" any good movies lately, we laughed about that ?


I don't really think that's a mistake. I've been asked that myself. Many movies today have descriptive tracks available which explain what's taking place on screen. I don't avoid the word 'see', doing so would just make me sound awkward.
'Lovely to hear you'? 'Long time no... touch'? both sound idiotic.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Caturria said:


> I don't really think that's a mistake. I've been asked that myself. Many movies today have descriptive tracks available which explain what's taking place on screen. I don't avoid the word 'see', doing so would just make me sound awkward.


He was sighted up until around 20, we talked about shows from that time - Hawaii Five O was his favorite. He said he couldn't really get into descriptive movies.

He's actually an IT professional, does well with voice descriptions on his computer.

Really hope to give him a ride again. Great guy.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> He was sighted up until around 20, we talked about shows from that time - Hawaii Five O was his favorite. He said he couldn't really get into descriptive movies.
> 
> He's actually an IT professional, does well with voice descriptions on his computer.
> 
> Really hope to give him a ride again. Great guy.


I'm sure he was grateful for the fact you gave him a chance. Some would have shuffled him preemptively. Heck, real paratransit drivers do that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Caturria said:


> I'm sure he was grateful for the fact you gave him a chance. Some would have shuffled him preemptively. Heck, real paratransit drivers do that.


That's awful. He used Lyft because of the announcements when we arrive. I was scanning and first saw him lift his phone and look straight ahead. Then I saw his cane and hopped out.

He was at a grocery store, he's able to do some shopping on his own (like produce) but orders the majority of things online. Fortunately the staff at the online order lane was also excellent, describing the quality of items and letting him choose what to return.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Did he ask you to go in and get him, and/or take him to his door?
I started showing drivers my tip screen after a situation where I had to ask a driver to come find me in a movie theatre, which took her 15 minutes of walking around inside the building. I felt really bad, and I had no idea the entrance I was at was so far from anywhere she could park. She didn't leave which amazed me. I ended up crying I was so blown away. It was a $90 out of town ride, I would have tipped 15 percent but I felt that with the extenuating circumstances that 25 percent was warranted.
Amidst my tears I felt I needed to show her my app and that the tip was entered. I guess it helps that I had read all the stories here about broken promises of in app tips.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Caturria said:


> Did he ask you to go in and get him, and/or take him to his door?
> I started showing drivers my tip screen after a situation where I had to ask a driver to come find me in a movie theatre, which took her 15 minutes of walking around inside the building. I felt really bad, and I had no idea the entrance I was at was so far from anywhere she could park. She didn't leave which amazed me. I ended up crying I was so blown away. It was a $90 out of town ride, I would have tipped 15 percent but I felt that with the extenuating circumstances that 25 percent was warranted.
> Amidst my tears I felt I needed to show her my app and that the tip was entered. I guess it helps that I had read all the stories here about broken promises of in app tips.


He was standing curbside. I helped him get in the car and loaded his groceries at the pick up lane along with the store associate. He carried a few bags to the house, I carried the rest. He knew how many steps from the car to the door and took it from there.

"I'll tip you in the app" translates to "I'm not going to tip" but they don't realize we know what pax tips. I'm going to start saying "thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it!"


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> "I'll tip you in the app" translates to "I'm not going to tip" but they don't realize we know what pax tips. I'm going to start saying "thanks, I'll keep an eye out for it!"


That's why I always tip during the ride and show it off.
I'm almost never going to be toes to kerb without assistance from the driver, so I feel it's important to do that.


----------

